# Between spotted ears



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Had to laugh at your second picture...
Look carefully....he's sticking his tongue out at us  "looky what I get to do..."

I'm so glad Rusty is all you wanted and knew he could be but had to find it...
The shining gem... 😁
🐴...


----------



## Purpletealhorse (May 15, 2021)

He’s so pretty 😍


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

So glad he is becoming what you want. Beautiful!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

horselovinguy said:


> Had to laugh at your second picture...
> Look carefully....he's sticking his tongue out at us  "looky what I get to do..."
> 
> I'm so glad Rusty is all you wanted and knew he could be but had to find it...
> ...


Haha, yep! It would not be Rusty without making a funny face in at least one picture! 

Thanks for all your advice over the years! I didn't always want to hear it, but you were right about Kodak. She and I are happier apart. Rusty is just the right horse for me. Kodak is the right horse for someone else.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Do most of my riding solo and have done it for years. IMO, nothing forges a bond with the horse like riding solo. My bet is that is why your horse has become the horse of your dreams. Happy trails.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

charrorider said:


> Do most of my riding solo and have done it for years. IMO, nothing forges a bond with the horse like riding solo. My bet is that is why your horse has become the horse of your dreams. Happy trails.


That's certainly part of it. I noticed that when Harley comes along, Rusty feeds off his nervous energy and it doesn't go as well. We hope Bella will eventually be a good trail horse, but Harley just isn't cut out for it - he is jiggy the whole time. I'm sure he could eventually improve, but since my daughter prefers dressage to trails, it's unlikely that will happen. Which is just fine with me because I really enjoy my time alone with Rusty.


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

You two are a stunning couple! 😍


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

So happy that things are going in th right direction. Your property is beautiful. Enjoy your rides!


----------

